# How do you use reverb?



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

It's all in the title: how do you use reverb when mixing?


I noticed that I just use less and less of "real" reverbs , I mean the ones you can actually hear in the mix.

I more and more end up with only a few early reflections and short delay to get a bit more volume.

I do however feel that some instruments really need long and hearable reverb (Soprano saxophone or flute comes to mind)

I usually have a pretty frequent arrangement of reverbs when I'm mixing (a few "real" sounding small rooms and one or two halls on the 960L, the great EMT 245, and AMS's creamy cream....yummy! :R )


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey!
I don't use reverbs that much actually... I like to record the room with a stereo set up, then I mix the room tracks in a "room bus" and adjust the overall volume.
BUT: I always use a plate (the plate from MOTU's DP is fantastic!) for the snare (sometimes on toms too). Lead parts have a small amount of reverb (usually the eVerb by MOTU or the Classik Room by IK) and occasionally an echo/delay line (again, the MOTU default plugins).

Cheers,
-Marco


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I use verb mostly for ambiance on things like vocals and strings and stuff. Verb on strings is just awesome lol. Plate on snare just to help give it a little more of an edge.

I actually don't use a ton of effects in my mixes unless it calls for it, I tend to like dryer mixes, but everything just depends on the track, really.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Reverb can make the music sound far too "airy", I use it on vocals if they are not going to be overdubbed and I also live it on acoustic guitar and with a flute it sounds just fantastic if its got a nice long decay!


----------

